# Air/fuel mixture con pic 16f84



## maq67 (Mar 6, 2012)

hola gente ! yo hice este air-fuel mixture publicado por http://siliconchip.com.au/cms/A_103710/article.html, lleva con pic 16f84 el problema es que no trabaja en forma lineal en la escala de AFR en los display, si no, como si fuese logaritmica, osea.. cuando en el display marca 14.7 esta en los 459 mvolt hasta los 694 mvolt. marca 14.7 en un rango de 235 mvolt. seria bueno si alguien con conocimiento en progra. de pic pudiera hacer las correcion en el archivo .asm aqui les dejo una muestra de como trabaja http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOVZc...ature=youtu.be en el archivo narrowbando2.jpg esta grafica de AFR - Voltaje.


----------



## alechivo (Mar 14, 2012)

Master!
Con que lo compilaste.
Hay posibilidad que lo subas en C#?  ya que tengo un proyecto igual con una sonda y un ADC con PICF16887 y Display LCD.

Avisame.
Abrazo.


----------



## maq67 (Mar 15, 2012)

maestro! este es un articulo que fue publicado en una revista de electronica, lo unico que hay son los archivos .asm y .hex nada mas. espero que esto pueda servir para tu proyecto, tambien te agradeceria si lo puedes compartir. 

saludos


----------



## albermillan69 (Sep 13, 2012)

maq67 y alechivo: alguna novedad del proyecto???


----------

